# Mixtape: Angry



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Angelpixie suggested i make myself a playlist of angry break-up songs as another form of therapy. I thought it was a great idea and thought maybe we could crowd source it and turn it into a game. 

Your task, should you choose to accept:

1. Post 1 song that would go on your angry break-up mixtape.

2. Songs should be angry, growly or otherwise empowering. No sadsack ballads about dewey flowers and forgotten sunsets.




I'll start. "Burn My Shadow" by UNKLE

Unkle - Burn My Shadow - YouTube


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I put together just such a CD at one point. Don't recall most of it off the top of my head, but I do remember that these two were on it:

"That's What I Get" and "Down In It" - Nine Inch Nails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

...this isn't an angry break-up song...but, I listened to this "This American Life" several times. 

...Act One is pretty great--trying to write the perfect break up song. It made me become a fan of Phil Collins....yes, that's right. I said _Phil Collins_.

Break-Up | This American Life


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Grayson, "Head Like a Hole" was my other choice. . Misogyny aside (or perhaps because of it), it might be one of the best breakup albums ever.

^

Nine Inch Nails - That's What I Get - YouTube

Nine Inch Nails - Down In It - YouTube 


jpr, Phil Collins is ok by me. Dude was in Genesis.


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

here is a bunch of songs in my youtube list i have listened too. some are angry and some funny. excuse the language 

Papa Roach-Scars
Hedley-Invincible
Cee Lo Green-**** You
Godsmack-I ****ing hate you
Kelly Clarkson-Stronger
David Guetta-Titanium
Metallica-Nothing Else Matters
Joe Pesci-Take your love and shove it (joke song)
Stephen Lynch-Divorce Song (funny)


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Reel Big Fish - Where have you Been?

"Beer" isn't angry, but worth a listen


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

Rob zombie-feel so numb/more human then human
korn-freak on a leash
eminem
limp bizkit-rollin and break stuff
disturbed-down with the sickness


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

angry breakup songs - YouTube

Avril Lavigne-Happy Ending, 
Destiny's Child-Survivor, 
Kelly Clarkson-Since You've Been Gone, 
Kelly Clarkson-Walk Away, 
T-Pain-Chopped and Screwed, 
TLC - No Scrubs, 
Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats, 
Shakira-Don't Bother, 
Taylor Swift-Picture To Burn,
Beyonce -Irreplaceable, 
Jojo-Leave (Get Out), 
Jennifer Lopez -All﻿ I Have, J
ojo-Too Little Too Late, 
Taylor Swift-Should've Said No, 
Kelly Clarkson-Behind These Hazel Eyes, 
Asia Cruise-Selfish, 
Potential Breakup Song - Aly & Aj


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

When you're on your rebound relationshion - 'According to You' Orianthia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

A Perfect Circle --"Passive"

Ben Folds Five--"Song for the Dumped"


Radiohead--"Lurgee"

Cee Lo--"Fvck You"

Pearl Jam--"Black"

Ugly Kid Joe--"I hate everything about you" ...

Skid Row--"Get the Fvck Out" 

Dr. Dre--"B!tches Ain't Sh!t"

Dashboard Confessional--"Screaming Infidelities"

Violent Femmes--"Kiss Off"

...and since I have already disclosed my uncool love affair with Phil Collins--"I don't care anymore"


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

"Stronger" by Kelly Clarkson. I made it the ringtone for when 'he' calls.
"Its not right but its ok" by Whitney Houston.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video) - YouTube

^ nice call, jpr.

(links, people. links.  )


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Courtesy of Bitter+Sweet & Mama:

Kelly Clarkson - Stronger (What Doesn't Kill You) - YouTube


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

via Golfergirl:

Orianthi - According To You - YouTube


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

jpr said:


> A Perfect Circle --"Passive"
> A Perfect Circle - Passive - YouTube
> 
> 
> ...


...sorry. I am having problems following directions tonight.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

i've been wrestling whether or not this fits 'angry'... but it's the Replacements so how do you not get growl out of it. Great separated song...

The Replacements "Answering Machine"

The Replacements - Answering Machine - YouTube


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Maroon 5 Payphone...not all the lyrics, just this part:
"Made it from the bottom now when you see me I’m stuntin’
And all of my cars start with a push of a button
Telling me I changed since I blew up or whatever you call it
Switch the number to my phone so you never could call it
Don’t need my name on my shirt, you can tell that I’m ballin
Swish, what a shame could of got picked
Had a really good game but you missed your last shot, so you talk about who you see at the top or what youcould of saw but sad to say it’s over for
Phantom pulled up valet open doors
Wished I’d go away got what you was lookin for
Now it’s me who they want so you can go and take that little piece of shi^ with you"


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

'Smash it Up' by the International Noise Conspiracy is something I like to crank up really loud during my angry phases:

The (International) Noise Conspiracy - Smash It Up - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

good luck finding this one:
"every fvckin time i believed you" by tremendous fvcking (no joke)
special by garbage
sleep to dream by fiona apple
i need to say goodbye by vast


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Kelis "caught out there"

The first line is
I hate you so much right now. 
Nuggghhh


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

the last one alive by vast


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

^

Kelis - Caught Out There - YouTube

VAST - The Last One Alive - YouTube


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

XTC - Your Dictionary


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

MainStreetExile said:


> XTC - Your Dictionary


Excellent choice! Hard to believe that track almost didn't make it onto their album. I almost posted "That's Really Super, Supergirl" by xtc earlier. . Of course, Skylarking is probably too downtempo for this mixtape.


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Excellent choice! Hard to believe that track almost didn't make it onto their album. I almost posted "That's Really Super, Supergirl" by xtc earlier. . Of course, Skylarking is probably too downtempo for this mixtape.


They are (were) a vastly under-appreciated band.


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

jpr said:


> ...this isn't an angry break-up song...but, I listened to this "This American Life" several times.
> 
> ...Act One is pretty great--trying to write the perfect break up song. It made me become a fan of Phil Collins....yes, that's right. I said _Phil Collins_.
> 
> Break-Up | This American Life


There is nothing wrong with Phil Collins!


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

"Wide Awake" Katy Perry


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

mama said:


> angry breakup songs - YouTube
> 
> Avril Lavigne-Happy Ending,
> Destiny's Child-Survivor,
> ...


i'm pretty sure i sang everyone of these songs, very loudly after 2 bottles of wine when i was up north last week!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

The Replacements and XTC, are you my ex?  We used to listen to them.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> The Replacements and XTC, are you my ex?  We used to listen to them.


AP, i'm pretty sure if you were my ex that neither one of us would be here right now.


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

Disciple - Dear X: You Don't Own Me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

Die! Die! Die, my darling by The Misfits

The Misfits - Die Die My Darling - YouTube

...too harsh? Ah well


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mothra777 said:


> Die! Die! Die, my darling by The Misfits
> 
> The Misfits - Die Die My Darling - YouTube
> 
> ...too harsh? Ah well


Harsh? Yes, if acted on or said to another human being.
Awesome? Heck Yeah! It is The Misfits!!


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

This probably isn't angry...but, I used to replay this song over and over again and scream and sing along for hours. (yes...I really was THAT pathetic...).

But, R.E.M. has a special place in my heart, and this song really spoke to me. I felt like it proclaimed all the pain that was in my heart.

R.E.M. "Country Feedback"

R.E.M. _ Country Feedback - YouTube

I loved this song when I was in high school too--but, I didn't really "get" it until now. I get it now.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Linkin Park - In The End


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

jpr said:


> R.E.M. _ Country Feedback - YouTube


Angry Song Thread Fail!

Super sad song. Hadn't heard it. I gave up on them after Green. Awesome band though. Lower Wolves being a personal favorite.

So jpr, do we need to start a Mixtape: Heartbreak thread or will that make this forum implode?


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Agast84 said:


> Harsh? Yes, if acted on or said to another human being.
> Awesome? Heck Yeah! It is The Misfits!!



I saw a teen waiting for a bus with a skull face tee, and instinctively yelled "MAAAAHHHHMAAAEE!" as I drove past. The window was down so who knows...


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

The ***** Came Back - Theory of a Dead Man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Orpheus said:


> Angry Song Thread Fail!
> 
> Super sad song. Hadn't heard it. I gave up on them after Green. Awesome band though. Lower Wolves being a personal favorite.
> 
> So jpr, do we need to start a Mixtape: Heartbreak thread or will that make this forum implode?


Okay...so...yeah. You're right, I guess. It is not very angry. But, I am just not an angry person...so, this is just about as angry as I get. (...I once tried to sing along with Alanis Morissette's "You Oughta Know", but I sort of felt like a fraud doing so. ).

So, back to my "boyfriend", Phil Collins: "Against All Odds" 
Phil Collins "Against All Odds" - YouTube

...that is probably not angry enough either. 

I suck at this.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

You Oughta Know is the first angry song I downloaded. Was by myself in the house with it on repeat. Singing at the top of my lungs while I was housecleaning upstairs. Didn't hear STBXH and DS come in downstairs. And suddenly STBXH was standing there looking pretty upset...  Only because he didn't think it was fair to refer to him as 'Mr. Duplicity.' I, on the other hand, thought it totally appropos.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

ugh, can't believe it took me so long to dredge this one up:

Shellac - Prayer To God - YouTube

enjoy. "Copper" is a close second if you are interested. Enjoy the magic of Shellac.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Shellac - Copper - YouTube

COPPER

Copper, let us take you to a furnace where we'll break you, fire's so big and 
pretty, you could cry, 
as a buckle, you could ask me what was wrong with me before - 
did I need the silver to be suitable? 
Copper, I have a use for you, it's easy work and it suits you, 
dazzled dirty beauty, you must know 
Copper is a conductor and makes for decent cooking, 
dazzled by your beauty still, you know, 
plated or anodized, you even fool a layman's eyes, 
presentable though you might be, it's unwise to try to fight me. 

Copper - you'll never be gold.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

It doesn't sound angry, but there are some pretty brutal lines in _Sail On _ by the Commodores.

"You know it ain't so hard to say, would you please just go away."

Commodores - Sail On - YouTube


----------



## DaKarmaTrain! (May 17, 2012)

Limp Bizkit - My Way:

Limp Bizkit - My Way - YouTube

Fvck It (I Don't Want You Back) by Eamon:

**** It (I Don't Want You Back) by Eamon (with lyrics) - YouTube

Ohhhhh yeah...songs to go along with watching the train wreck


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Thunderstruck, that Commodores song sent me head-first into a sea of never ending Hall&Oates break up songs. Thanks i think.

DKT, somehow i missed that Eamon song 8 years ago. Nice, good call.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Thunderstruck, that Commodores song sent me head-first into a sea of never ending Hall&Oates break up songs. Thanks i think.


Oh, jeez. I am so sorry for that. I make it a mission in life to never make anyone think of Hall&Oates.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Eminem

Kim

I am 

Superman

Cleaning out my closet

Kim almost sounds like horrible abuse, but only love turned to hate can make you feel that way. 

I have always loved "I am". the music is beautiful with the bells. I love the part:

When you freaks see me out eatin or feeding my daughter, do not come and speak to me

I don't know you and no I don't owe you a muthafvck anything. Im not mr incync,I'm not what your friends think I can be a pr!ck. 

To me it's not a "anger" song, I just took to it. There are a few of his songs that just fit my life. 


I actually forgot about superman til we were in the car listening to it the other day. To me it's funny, so depends where you are coming from. 

And cleaning out my closet. Just one of the best songs I have. I love it when he says she won't even be at your funeral, then laughs...

But it's great for endings and starting something new.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Avril
Loosing my grip

Don't know if it's a break up or just an all around angry song. I've been rockin it for years. 

Shakira
Don't bother

Pink
Family portrait

Papa roach
Broken home

I've had these all on my play list forever.


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

Did not expect to see any Shellac on here - nice work Orpheus. Great band!


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Gotye -- Somebody that I Used to Know. I think this one makes me more sad than angry, but it's what came to mind when I saw the OP's question.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Another one that fits what I imagine STBXH saying to me:

Pretty when you cry -- VAST (funny, his love songs are awesome, but so are his angry ones -- and this video is pretty damned creepy)


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Following up on AP's... here's Bob Mould in Sugar singing about drowning a girl in the woods. Mmm. good times...

Sugar - A Good Idea - YouTube


----------



## casemx (Feb 1, 2012)

Not usually a big metal fan, but "The Bleeding" by five finger death punch gets me going. I like to listen to it before I lift.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Breakin' the Chains of Love -- Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

sad AND angry...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHYOXyy1ToI 

(rest in peace, Ian)

...and Batman's best friend covering Sid Vicious covering Frank Sinatra:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arMXYEDuWPg


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Jawbreaker: S1uttering

I made a word to give this state a name, this game a guess. 
I call it "s1uttering." 
It means as little as your little test. 
You are your worst revenge. 
Your very means, they have no ends. 
This is a story you won't tell the kids we'll never have. 
If you hear this song a hundred times it still won't be enough.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

soft angry.

Alison Moyet - All Cried Out October 2009 - YouTube

edit: god i love this woman...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLqlJLNh-1c&feature=relmfu


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

this qualifies as angry...

Alison Moyet - It Won't Be Long - YouTube


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Mike Ness cover of Bob Dylan)
Mike Ness: Don't Think Twice - YouTube

Feeling Good, Nina Simone
Nina Simone/ Feeling Good - YouTube

Muse cover of Feeling Good
Muse - Feeling Good - YouTube

Muse, Survival
Muse - Survival - YouTube

Tool, Pu**** (Live in SLC)
Tool - Pushit (Salival - Live) [FULL SONG HD] - YouTube
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/tool/pu****.html

QOTSA, Cover of Tom Waits, Going Out West
Queens of the Stone Age - Goin' Out West (Tom Waits Cover) - YouTube


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Orpheus - every time I hear that Pink song "Blow Me One Last Kiss", I always think that's the STBXW's song to me!


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok these are more angry. 

Tomahawk - Capt. Midnight
Tomahawk - Capt Midnight (w lyrics) - YouTube

Descendents - Sour Grapes
Descendents - Sour Grapes - YouTube

Social Distortion - Bye Bye Baby
Social Distortion - Bye Bye Baby - YouTube

Tool - Ticks and Leeches
Tool Ticks and Leeches - YouTube


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

jpr said:


> A Perfect Circle --"Passive"
> 
> Ben Folds Five--"Song for the Dumped"
> 
> ...


Radiohead, Dr Dre, and Skid Row. I think I love you.


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

Off the top of my head?


You Oughta Know- Alanis Morrisette

The Best of You - Foo Fighters


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

When I was blaming her, this rung true to me. Guess It should of been her to me instead really but I see many stories that match this;
Pushing me away with lyrics - YouTube

Anger at myself when realising who caused our problems (a little oh woah is me mind);
Bullet For My Valentine - All These Things I Hate (Revolve Around Me) (Music Video w/ Lyrics) - YouTube

Using that anger to try and do whats needed;
Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit lyrics - YouTube


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Missed one off cos it's not cool to really love an X-factor winners song and generally i'd slice off my own ears rather than listen to the stuff that comes from that show; but the lyrics are amazing and the guy has an amazing honest voice imho;
James Arthur - Impossible (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

I second this;

Last one alive - Vast

It was the very first thing that came to mind. Good call!

Then I thought Ticks and Leeches - Tool

Since they were already mentioned, I'm just seconding them!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Broken, Lauren Hoffman - YouTube


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

I always fall back to "Why?" by Annie Lennox

Not angry but sums it up!


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

I like I Don't Apologize by Otherwise. Great song for leaving someone especially if it was an abusive relationship.


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

Ben Harper with Charlie Musselwhite
"I Don't Believe a Word You Say"

https://soundcloud.com/fantasylabelgroup/i-don-t-believe-a-word-you-say

Fiona Apple "Window"

Fiona Apple- Window - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, how about Cake? There's a band loaded with good breakup songs...

"I Will Survive"
"Sad Songs and Waltzes"
"Friend Is a Four Letter Word"
"Never There"
"Let Me Go"
"Wheels"
"Take It All Away"
"Tougher Than It Is"
"Sick of You"
"Mexcio"


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Oh, how about Cake? There's a band loaded with good breakup songs...
> 
> "I Will Survive"
> "Sad Songs and Waltzes"
> ...


LOVE Cake! (the band and the food  )

Sick of You is an awesome break-up song!


----------



## Always_Ready (Jul 23, 2013)

I cant link, because I am at work. One of my favorite BU songs is "Why did you mess with forever" by John Mayer.


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

I can't link right now but look up " If I didn't have you" by Tim Minchin 

It's helped me through...


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Dionne Warwick - Heartbreaker - YouTube

Dionne Warwick Heartbreaker.


This is quite an angry story when you actually listen to the words (it got me through some tough months this year)

OTHERWISE - I Don't Apologize (1,000 Pictures) (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

Otherwise - I don't Apologise. Fantastic song

Finally

A1- UK Boy Band song "Same old Brand new you".......(explains the fog a little bit plus it's a good one if they start crawling back!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPKvxYrgBV4


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Let's see...

The Black Keys have some good ones, also, with "Lonely Boy" and "Next Girl", being two of my favorites.

Cage The Elephant sings "Back Stabbin' Betty", which is a very... angry ...song. Great for beta males looking to reclaim their balls.

And let's slow it down a just little bit with "Weird" Al Yankovic and "One More Minute".


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

The first time I heard this, I had chills. I felt like it was written for me.

The The - December Sunlight (Cried Out) - YouTube


----------



## WaitForIt... (Jan 20, 2013)

When I'm angry and want to lash out:
The Undertaker by Puscifer

When I feel really weak and pathetic:
Get Up by Korn

Stupid Smartphone won't let me post links, Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Pbartender said:


> Cage The Elephant sings "Back Stabbin' Betty", which is a very... angry ...song. Great for beta males looking to reclaim their balls"[/url].


that's a good one for my ex! I reckon the posOW has with eaten them for breakfast or has them on a chain around her neck! :rofl:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I just ran across this one again tonight. I remember someone posting it ages and ages ago in the old song dedication thread in Social. (Dedicated to our exes, of course) At the time, I soooooo wanted to burn this on a CD and 'accidentally' leave it in the CD player when Chinless and I switched cars. I'll bet a few others here can identify with this one, too.

Liar -- Henry Rollins Band


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

Pantera - Shedding Skin.

Pretty much all I listen to when I need to shift in to rage mode.


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

Funhouse by Pink, Awesome song...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syco (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't know how to the blue text thing 

but... 

Scroobius Pip - Introdiction
Guided by Voices - Game of Pricks
Loudon Wainwright - I'm Alright [Live]
Tiger Army - Pain
Thin Lizzy - Got to Give it Up


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Introdiction - Scroobius Pip - YouTube

Guided By Voices // Game of Pricks - YouTube

LOUDON WAINWRIGHT III (Live) - I'M ALRIGHT - YouTube
(I think this is the one you were referring to)

Tiger Army - Track 7 - Pain - YouTube

Thin Lizzy ~ Got to Give It Up - YouTube

Syco -- for future reference, you just have to copy and paste the YouTube url, and it automatically turns into a link when you submit your post -- unless you're signed into YouTube with your personal account (you'll see 'http*s*' instead of just plain 'http' -- just remove that 's' before you submit)


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

angelpixie said:


> Oh my gosh, I just ran across this one again tonight. I remember someone posting it ages and ages ago in the old song dedication thread in Social. (Dedicated to our exes, of course) At the time, I soooooo wanted to burn this on a CD and 'accidentally' leave it in the CD player when Chinless and I switched cars. I'll bet a few others here can identify with this one, too.
> 
> Liar -- Henry Rollins Band


This made me laugh and smile. Don't get me wrong I liked it I just also thought the dude was funny.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

No, admit it. You were just laughing at my pain, weren't you? 

Actually, I've heard interviews with him, and Henry Rollins _is_ a very funny guy.


----------



## Syco (Sep 25, 2013)

angelpixie said:


> Syco -- for future reference, you just have to copy and paste the YouTube url, and it automatically turns into a link when you submit your post -- unless you're signed into YouTube with your personal account (you'll see 'http*s*' instead of just plain 'http' -- just remove that 's' before you submit)


Thank you


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s&feature=youtube_gdata_player

My fav that pumps me up......"pull my di*k from the dirt and fu*k the whole universe"


----------

